# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  How to get rid of Ramshorn snails totally?

## Tetra Lover

Hi there

I have a planted tank with shrimps is now full with ramshorn snails, Anyone can tell me how to get rid of them totally? 

I heard puffer fish can help to reduce the population but will endanger my shrimps. However, I guess i have no choice but to give this option a try. If there are any brothers out there who can give 1-2 puffer fishes for adoption, I would be most glad to take them, prefereably in the west area.

Thank you.

----------


## theludicrous

i think you can try assassin snails. they work for me though. but you got to remove the snails later on because i heard they do hunt the shrimps down.

----------


## fotoudavid

you catch the snails and pass to me can??? i stay in west.

----------


## marimo

1. assassin snails 
2. Use the longer pincer to catch them one by one
3. Put a pcs boiled cucumber before lights out and lights on , they be on the cucumber
4. Rear ramshorn snails instead

I saw a puffer fish youtube trying to eat snails. they fail stupidly.

----------


## blurless

I kind of got rid of mine (not completely but 2 or so roams my tank now and they are not adult...) over a period of time when I do these:
1. Manual picking - picked dozens of them out of my tank using long pincer (lasted several weeks)
2. Food source reduction (been a month since reduction of algae and feeding of lesser fish food in my tank)

Point 2 seems to work very well as the snails do not reproduce as much if food is scare. Introduction of 2 Horned Nerite snails into my tank also help to reduce the amount of algae in my tank, thus reducing food source for the ramshorn snails.

----------


## Slayer213

Hi, im looking desperately for blue and white ramshorn in singapore... Can anyone help??? Thanks

----------


## Solasido

I think you can try dwarf puffer.

From my experience, they like snails very much. They won't attack shrimp as long as they are well fed with snails.

They also will not attack shrimp greater than 1.5cm.

This is from my personal experience.

----------


## theludicrous

> I think you can try dwarf puffer.
> 
> From my experience, they like snails very much. They won't attack shrimp as long as they are well fed with snails.
> 
> They also will not attack shrimp greater than 1.5cm.
> 
> This is from my personal experience.


to add to this, make sure there are hiding spots within plants like java moss or dwarf hairgrass. this way they get around the puffers.

----------


## darrentyl

I can help to offload some of your snails...

----------


## Jon-san

> I can help to offload some of your snails...


Just threw away a tub with 100+ ramshorns....

----------


## darrentyl

Hmm... Wait for your next harvest then..




> Just threw away a tub with 100+ ramshorns....

----------


## eviltrain

assassin snail will work best for your situation.

----------


## richard85

ya, i do agree with eviltrain. had guppies and ramshorn together once. ramshorn bred so fast and defecate so much.. then added 10 assassin snails inside. cleared in 1 month. not a single ramshorn left. haha  :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

I have some. Tread starter want?

----------


## BruceL

Hi,

did if you managed to get yourself some ramshorn snails ?
i don't think SINGAPORE have blue and white ones.

----------


## BruceL

Where do you got all your ramshorn snails from ?
what are the colours ?

i bought one and die at the next day. Not sure what happened.

----------


## wongce

BruceL, the thread is few years old...in case you do not know...

----------


## BruceL

Because this is my new hobbies that's why I wish to set up a nice tank and nice tank mates.
or this forum I just happened to come across few days ago only.

buying some hope someone can help me.

----------


## citvengen

jealous... I wanted ramshorn snail in my shrimp tank. But they just died after a few minutes I put it in (even tried aclimating using drip method)..

----------


## Draka

Blue ramshorn not too sure if they still have stock, but you can try your luck at Green Chapter. The red ones with yellow shells you can get at C328

----------


## BruceL

Anyone know besides GC any other places selling nice ramshorn snails ?
And nice shrimps or rare shrimps ? GC selling too exp for some.

----------


## bennyc

Have you try clementi blk 328.

----------

